# New owner of a Creekmore



## Spoonman (Sep 15, 2010)

Today I make my first post on SailNet. I found this site and its forums while searching for others who own Creekmores.

In February, 2010, I bought a Creekmore 48 centerboard sloop. This boat, Kolahoi, is said to be the only 48-foot Ray built and the lore about it states that he built this one for himself. If the stories are true, I may have found a unique and special vessel.

Currently, Kolahoi is on the hard in Charleston, SC while I get a number of items repaired / replaced. Last week we removed the centerboard as it was damaged, rotted, and jammed up in the slot by way of some damage to the keel that occurred some time ago. (I didn't do the damage as I've not sailed this boat yet, but it's there and need repair.)

I see there are other Creekmore owners on this site and post regularly in the forums. My hope is to connect with some of them. I also hope to try to locate any photos, designs, drawings, etc. that may exist for this boat. Maybe Lee Creekmore can help. 

My project for restoring Kolahoi is well underway but will still take quite a bit more time, effort and money. Once she's finished, I think living aboard and sailing this boat will be a great adventure.

Spoon


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard. It's great to own a special vessel. I'm sure she'll be worth the effort, and the repairs will teach you all about her.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard... once you get a few more posts, pictures are required!!


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 15, 2010)

*Some pics of Kolahoi*

Here are some pics of Kolahoi. This boat was Ray's boat. I've confirmed the story by speaking to a guy named Mike who knew Ray and bought this boat from him.

Spoon


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Striking, thanks. Love the interior and underbody.


----------



## jverkleij66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Spoonman, wondering how you are doing with the Kolahoi. You bought the ship days while we were making offers for her as well. Hope you and the ship are doing well. 

jan


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 15, 2010)

Jan,

Thanks for asking. At times the project has been a struggle but I'm hopeful I can get her back in the water in the next few months. Patience and lots of learning keeps me going.

Spoon


----------

